
How close are we to developing a vaccine for COVID-19? - ogogmad
https://www.theguardian.com/world/ng-interactive/2020/jul/20/coronavirus-vaccine-tracker-how-close-are-we-to-a-vaccine
======
Nomentatus
Article misses that a small Russian elite has already been given a vaccine
(folded into a study, back in April) and that China has approved their vaccine
for immediate use by their entire army (PLA.)

